# peugeot 12



## thom (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how vintage this bike is , but here it is. The front wheel is smaller than the rear, and it appears factory. My question is WHY? Any info wil be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rhenning (May 11, 2012)

It is a womens/short persons bike.  The small front wheel stops the problem of toe over lap.  That style was used a lot by the Terry bike company that makes bikes specifically designed for women.  My wife at 5'2" has a Terry Symetry like that.  700C rear and 24 inch front wheels.  Roger


----------

